# Vail, CO  Oct 3-10



## Robert D (Sep 25, 2014)

Looking for a one bedroom condo in Vail for the week of Oct 3-10.


----------



## bbernece (Sep 30, 2014)

*Vail, one bedroom beginning 10/03*

Are you still looking for?  If so private message me.  Have unit for less than $700 for the week.


----------

